# My hunting dog



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)

Thought I would post a pic of my hunting dog. He hunts for drugs for the Morgan County sheriff's Ofiice


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Dang it, now where am I going to put my pot farm.  J/k, hes a good looking pup. Do you know and officer steele. I work with his brothers, Last I heard he was working for your dept. If so I am sorry. It takes all kinds.


----------



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)

Deputy Steele did work for us. He now works for Syracuse PD.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool dog! Labs rule! :mrgreen: (that is for TAK)


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Goldens are ok too.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

lehi said:


> Cool dog! Labs rule! :mrgreen: (that is for TAK)


OK that Lab rules... But only because it is a Cop too! Us Cops stick together you know!

And by the way my kids have a Lab! SOB is trying to eat my sock as I type..... Slash that not it is the kids shoe!

Here is another hunting dog! 



http://www.redearthoutfitters.com/GSPs.html


----------

